# Is building a port in stages safe?



## neilms (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,
Some ports - like open office word processor - can take many hours to compile. I was wondering if it is a safe error free way to simply [CMD=]"control-c"[/CMD] when I am ready to end a build 'session'. I have done this with small programs and it seems to re-start from where it left off - but I am wondering if errors could be present.

Does anyone have experience of using control-c to 'pause' a large build like this? Is it safe to do this?


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2013)

It does indeed _appear_ to be safe. However, I'd still prefer to`# make clean` in the dependency that was interrupted and resume from there, just to be sure.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not only to pause a large build, but restart a failing one after a rebuild of a dependency suggested in the errors onscreen. ...

```
make build && yell || yell # without /bin/rm -rf work
```
For instance, yesterday rebuilding vala for some port that could not find valac during the build or configure phase, and it went to completion.


----------

